# Ridley FD type/size



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Ridley's are supposed to come with a FD clamp - anyone know how it works, i.e. is it an adaptor to use with a braze-on or would you need a clip-on (32 or 35mm)?


----------



## jzadak (Oct 4, 2005)

my ridley orion came with a clamp to use with a braze-on FD. size is 34.9.


----------



## Qfactor03 (Oct 22, 2007)

My Damocles came with a clamp for a braze on as well. The seat tube is spec'd as 34.9, but the clamp doesn't fit very well. I am assuming that the paint and clear on the frame put it out of spec on the oversize side of things. You can use the supplied clamp if you already have a braze on, or buy a clamp on 34.9/35 fd instead.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I just picked up a used Excalibur and it came with a Shimano clamp. Is this what came on your bikes? I'm putting Chorus carbon and I'm trying to decide if I should use the supplied clamp and purchase a braze dr. or buy a 34.9 dr.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I bought a carbon clamp for the Helium and it fit waaaay better than the Shimano 34.9 unit. It looks much better on the carbon seatube as well.


----------



## Qfactor03 (Oct 22, 2007)

*I did as well.*



backinthesaddle said:


> I bought a carbon clamp for the Helium and it fit waaaay better than the Shimano 34.9 unit. It looks much better on the carbon seatube as well.


I am using the Parlee carbon clamp and it does look much nicer on the carbon frame than an alloy clamp. I had a difficult time getting it to clamp tight enough as well. The Parlee clamp relies on the clamp being completely together with no gap at all to prevent flex when shifting the front. I cranked it down fairly hard and "so far" no issues.


----------



## massaro (Sep 6, 2007)

I too have a Khaybar and love it. It's my first carbon.

At first I was skeptic.I checked out several carbon frames. I found the BB lacked the stiffness I was use to with my Ti bike. The Guerciotti Khaybar surprised me. It has a very stiff BB. Clearly a pro frame.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

? ...... Wrong thread perhaps!!!!


----------

